# ISO TNT Indian Samosas recipe



## purple.alien.giraffe (Dec 31, 2013)

When I was a kid, all through my teen years and even a year or two beyond I would spend New Years Eve with my family and a family that we were friends with that lived in Canada. One of the appetizers we always had were President's Choice Indian Pastries with plum sauce and they were really good (at least I remember them being good). I did some looking and found that the pastries were Indian samosas. I've had samosas once or twice at Indian restraunts but for some reason it never clicked that these were the same thing (roughly) as the appetizer I had as a kid. 

Anyway, my sister and I were reminiscing about those NYE parties and decided it would be cool to make samosas this year. So I looked up a few recipes and decided to give them a try. They weren't gross, you could eat them and they were so-so, but they were far from good.

And this is where you guys come in. I'm hoping for a recipe you've vetted, one that I can make and know it's going to be worth the effort (and calories) to eat. The recipes can include meat in the filling or be vegetarian, I'm cool with either. Big thank you in advance for any assitance.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 31, 2013)

If you get a good recipe, please let us know. I really like samosas. I'll have to check out the ones from President's Choice.

Where did you find the recipes? On Indian cooking sites?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jan 1, 2014)

taxlady said:


> If you get a good recipe, please let us know. I really like samosas. I'll have to check out the ones from President's Choice.
> 
> Where did you find the recipes? On Indian cooking sites?



I just did a Google search. I had trouble finding recipes on Indian cooking sites so there's a good chance that was the problem. I probably needed to dig more.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 1, 2014)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I just did a Google search. I had trouble finding recipes on Indian cooking sites so there's a good chance that was the problem. I probably needed to dig more.


I found this: Samosas - Titli's Busy Kitchen | Titli's Busy Kitchen. Titli is odd, but has some very good videos.

They do look like a lot of work. I can see why you would want a TNT recipe. You could always make up a bit of the filling and see how yummy, or not, it is before going to all the rest of the effort.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 1, 2014)

I googled "Indian samosa" and got recipes on several Indian cooking sites. Of course, I have no idea how good the recipes are.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 1, 2014)

I'd like to find a good recipe myself. I've made them from scratch twice now and haven't been totally thrilled with the results. Instead we've been buying them frozen from an Indian grocer. I have to say those have been pretty good.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jan 1, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I googled "Indian samosa" and got recipes on several Indian cooking sites. Of course, I have no idea how good the recipes are.



So I should go to google.ca and do my search. Hmmm. Actually, I've found I get different results for my searches depending on the device I use, the OS I'm running the search on, and which country I'm in (or Google thinks I'm in). So it may not be a bad idea to go to google.ca or log into the work vpn which routes me through another country and see what I get for searches. Also might not be a bad idea to try the search from a 'nix system. Hmmmm.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 1, 2014)

Although I've never tried making her samosa's, Ive tried a dozen other recipes from her site and was happy with them.

Samosa | Manjula's Kitchen | Indian Vegetarian Recipes | Cooking Videos

Videos + written recipe


----------



## taxlady (Jan 1, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> I'd like to find a good recipe myself. I've made them from scratch twice now and haven't been totally thrilled with the results. Instead we've been buying them frozen from an Indian grocer. I have to say those have been pretty good.


What was less than thrilling? The filling or the pastry?


----------



## taxlady (Jan 1, 2014)

I just saw a post by radhuni. She's in Calcutta, India. She has a link to Indian Recipes, Indian Food and Cooking - FiveTastes.Com in her signature.  Why didn't I think of her before?

I checked out the site, but I couldn't find anything listed as samosas, so I did a Google advanced search for "samosa OR samosas" on that site. There seem to be several samosa recipes. They just all have other names too.

Here's the link to the Google advanced search: https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&...=any&safe=images&tbs=&as_filetype=&as_rights=

And you could ask her questions.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jan 1, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I just saw a post by radhuni. She's in Calcutta, India. She has a link to Indian Recipes, Indian Food and Cooking - FiveTastes.Com in her signature.  Why didn't I think of her before?
> 
> I checked out the site, but I couldn't find anything listed as samosas, so I did a Google advanced search for "samosa OR samosas" on that site. There seem to be several samosa recipes. They just all have other names too.
> 
> ...



Thanks Taxlady, and everyone else who has offered suggestions. I will definitely check that out and will certainly have to remember Radhuni for future questions.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 1, 2014)

taxlady said:


> What was less than thrilling? The filling or the pastry?


It just seems like they soak up a whole lot of oil and feel very "heavy".


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 1, 2014)

The recipes I've checked seem to call for ghee in the pastry. I've emailed a friend who is married to a guy from India. If she doesn't have a TNT recipe, I bet her MIL does.


----------

